# (hors-sujet)

## Mr. T.

Les arguments que tu avais spécifié à la commande find étaient erronés. C'est dommage que tu n'ais pas lu la documentation.

[NOTE DE LA MODERATION: discussion sortie du sujet principal]

----------

## Ascodas

 *helecho wrote:*   

> Les arguments que tu avais spécifié à la commande find étaient erronés. C'est dommage que tu n'ais pas lu la documentation.

 

Etant donné que ces commandes ne m'ont pas renvoyé d'erreur et que ne suis pas un guru je n'ai en effet pas consulté la doc ...

----------

## Mr. T.

Il faudrait également lire la documentation officielle de la suite logicielle ImageMagick.

```
find * -type f -name "*.tiff" -execdir convert '{}' '{}'.jpg ';'
```

Apparamment, l'auteur ne se soucie pas que l'on obtienne une extension .tiff.jpg.

```
find . -type f -name "*.tiff.jpg" -execdir rename '.tiff' '' '{}' ';'
```

Édition : correction des erreurs.

helecho

----------

## xaviermiller

Helecho,

Nous avons été assez subtils, mais je pense qu'il faut maintenant être explicite : ton intervention ici est complètement déplacée (tes RTFM balancés à tout va commencent à nouos énerver) et l'analyse de la situation est erronnée.

Dans ce sujet-ci, convert va réellement créer le fichier dans le format demandé, et il n'est pas interdit d'avoir un fichier .jpg.tiff. Son format est bien TIFF. L'as-tu vérifié avant de lire la doc ?

L'équipe de modération te demade que tu changes de ton, et d'éviter de d'envahir le sujet avec des considérations de détails qui n'aident pas à la résolution du problème initial. Tu es libre d'ouvrir les sujets que tu veux, mais plus de diverger de sujets déjà établis.

Merci pour ta compréhension.

----------

## Mr. T.

Mes remarques ne sont pas inconvenables (note), inappropriées ou irrespectueuses. Le sujet est certes résolu pour Ascodas toutefois ce forum est publique pour les internautes.

Il n'y a pas d'égarement dans ma réflexion sur l'enjeu présenté. ImageMagick pourrait éventuellement disposer des outils pemettant de spécifier le nom d'une image après conversion du format.

Note : Elles sont inconvenantes pour vous.

----------

## xaviermiller

Le forum est régi par des règles de conduites, et tu joues allègrement avec la règle 8 (no bashing), et à la limite de la 9 (keep on topic).

Si tu ne changes pas ton comportement, il y aura des conséquences.

----------

## El_Goretto

Je vais la faire courte, puisque XavierMiller a été suffisamment sympathique pour expliciter son point de vue (des plus bienveillants, il faut le noter).

 *helecho wrote:*   

> Mes remarques ne sont pas inconvenables (note), inappropriées ou irrespectueuses.

 

1. Si. Elles le sont, puisque c'est l'avis des modérateurs. Et d'autres utilisateurs du forum, qui ne l'ont peut être pas exprimé en ces termes (XavierMiller est un maître de la Plume et du Terminal, personne ne peut prétendre être Son égal ^^).

Rappel de base: Un forum est une communauté de personnes. Cette communauté s'en remet à des modérateurs pour la gestion fonctionnelle de ces forums (voir les posts explicatifs avec les règles en vigueur, disponibles sur le forum, les gens qui aiment des RTFM savent déjà où les trouver).

 *helecho wrote:*   

> Le sujet est certes résolu pour Ascodas

 

2. Oui

 *helecho wrote:*   

> toutefois ce forum est publique pour les internautes.

 

3. Oui? Cf le point 1.

 *helecho wrote:*   

> Il n'y a pas d'égarement dans ma réflexion sur l'enjeu présenté.

 

4. Si. Cf point 1.

 *helecho wrote:*   

> ImageMagick pourrait éventuellement disposer des outils pemettant de spécifier le nom d'une image après conversion du format.

 

5. Aucun rapport avec ce que te dit XM.

 *helecho wrote:*   

> Note : Elles sont inconvenantes pour vous.

 

6. Oui. "Vous" désignant le forum, cf point 1.

Donc en résumé, je t'invite à te rappeler ce qu'est un forum, et aussi à relire ce qui t'a été dit depuis ces derniers mois en oubliant quelques instants la posture "j'ai raison, les utilisateurs du forum et leurs modérateurs ont tort".

Si il y a un consensus dans une communauté, indice: il y a peut être matière à réflexion de ton côté.

----------

## Mr. T.

Eh bien, je ne participerais plus dans cette setion du forums !

----------

